# Positive OPK but no EWCM?



## Neversaynever

Hi all,

Just wondered if anyone could help me on this.

I had read about EWCM and began checking for CM for the first time last month and although I got a smiley face on my OPK, my CM was watery and never changed throughout ovulation. Does this mean that it was near on impossible for me to have gotten pregnant?

When should I expect to see changes in CM regarding ovulation?

Thanks in advance :flower:

XxX


----------



## vonz

hi love! watery is good :) egg white watery means most fertile - thats what ive read. if its chalky and thick its near ovulation. :)


----------



## JulianasMommy

have you thought about using pre seed?


----------



## hollyw79

Sometimes the EWCM is so far up that you can't notice it even though it IS there.. I will say- I had like NONE in January and still got pregnant... definitely trust the OPK!!! This last month- I had EWCM like 4 days or so before O... so it can change month to month too. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you vonz, I thought it had to be the ew consistency :shrug:

Julianasmommy, haven't thought about using anything just yet as it's only been two months since my loss. Definitely trying to check CP and CM daily to get to know my body and also using OPK. 

Holly, thanks hun, think because we DTD around most of the crucial times, was worried that this may have been a contributing factor in the BFN. We only missed the DTD two days after O but hey...onwards and upwards :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Robertsgirl

I hope it's okay that I post this but Neversaynever I feel as though I am in sorta in the same boat, I'm looking for answers as well My first AF after my m/c came on april 9th and was over on the 16th...I have been doing loads of research on Cervical fluid, Cervical position and I have been using OPK's I am not sure what my cycle length it yet, I have also been charting and recording my temp, I have been using Fertility friend to help chart all of this, the day before yesterday my cervix was high and soft and fluid was creamy also my OPK's have been getting darker everyday, I was unable to check my cervix yesterday and this was the only time since my AF was over that I did not, I still charted my temp yesterday, but this morning I was SHOCKED to find my cervix still high, but hard and yesterday I was able to take my OPK and this morning compared it to my other ones and it appears to be getting lighter..Does this mean I have missed my chance? Or my body decided to not Ovulate..I broke into tears this morning, this has been such a hard road, the waiting being the worst.I will take my OPK later I am crossing my fingers that it's a BFP..Please anyone if you have any info that can help I have been searching all morning but I can't find anything on what I'm going through.. I am so sorry Neversaynever I don't want to invade your thread and not offer you any helpful info I just don't know what else to do so I started searching forums..I hope you figure stuff out soon and get your BFP!!! :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

Neversaynever~ I've only been having watery CM around time of Ovulation. I'm temping as well, so I know I did indeed ovulate. I remember back in Aug. when I first became pregnant I had EWCM then, but I can honestly say I haven't seen it again. When I got pregnant in Dec. that was by accident b/c I didn't even think I ovulated-hence no EWCM. Well, apparently I did. Sadly, that pregnancy ended in MC as well...but pt. being I think it's ok.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Robertsgirl-I would go more by your temperature. I have a hard time distinguishing any difference in my cervix, so I go w/ the temping to figure out if I ovulated or not. If OPK is lighter than yesterday's, then yes, there's a chance you have ovulated, but even OPKs can play funny tricks. What are your temps. doing? IF your temps haven't rose, then you are probably still in this! :)


----------



## Robertsgirl

dimplesmagee said:


> Robertsgirl-I would go more by your temperature. I have a hard time distinguishing any difference in my cervix, so I go w/ the temping to figure out if I ovulated or not. If OPK is lighter than yesterday's, then yes, there's a chance you have ovulated, but even OPKs can play funny tricks. What are your temps. doing? IF your temps haven't rose, then you are probably still in this! :)

I'm very new at charting all this so I'm not too sure what I'm doing, I use fertility friend...I'll try to post the link; https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/346b9d . It seems so all over the place..This is my 2nd time using OPK's the first my cervix went soft about a day after getting a positive, and I got pregnant..but m/c...I feel my cervix every day since after my AF was done, and I have not yet got a positive, my cervix was soft on thursday (21st) and then today back to high and it's dropped, I'm so scared my body did not ovulate like it just gave up..we dtd on Wednesday so if I did ovulate hopefully I'll get pregnant. Thank you so so so much for writing me back and trying to help me figure this out :)


----------



## MissDimity

When I got a positive OPK in march which resulted in a BFP I didn't have ewcm however it was watery and I got a BFP !!

Good luck , hoping your bustin a move with lots of b' ding x


----------



## dimplesmagee

Robertsgirl- You are right about your chart...mine is like that this month as well. Typically, I have ovulatory pain, and I have not had that yet, and I'm on CD 13. My body might have decided to give up as well, but I did spot a few days after my AF was complete, so might have screwed things up. According to your charts you have not ovulated...hang in there. Bodies are so confusing and crazy after a trauma like that. *Hugs* I know it's hard!


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks for all the replies and I'm glad others are being helped too :thumbup:

Starting the OPK in two days, no sign of EWCM yet but will keep checking!

XxX


----------



## Robertsgirl

Neversaynever said:


> Thanks for all the replies and I'm glad others are being helped too :thumbup:
> 
> Starting the OPK in two days, no sign of EWCM yet but will keep checking!
> 
> XxX


Good luck keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## Robertsgirl

dimplesmagee said:


> Robertsgirl- You are right about your chart...mine is like that this month as well. Typically, I have ovulatory pain, and I have not had that yet, and I'm on CD 13. My body might have decided to give up as well, but I did spot a few days after my AF was complete, so might have screwed things up. According to your charts you have not ovulated...hang in there. Bodies are so confusing and crazy after a trauma like that. *Hugs* I know it's hard!

I hear ya! The last three days I have been cramping, my breasts are swollen and tender, my cervix is high and getting soft, also I have had some headaches and nausea, so hopefully something will happen...And what makes no sense is my OPK's have only gotten lighter I'm wondering if I have a bad batch of them, I have used them before, last time I got pregnant and I did get a positive and all the other signs were there..And I don't know if this means anything but my temp dropped this morning..well I'll just be waiting....Hang in there I don't think it's too late for either of us to ovulate..Keep me posted and thank you so much for your help :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

Robertsgirl- I had a huge temp drop the other day....the next day it went up, so I know I ovulated. What happened with your temps. this AM? I ended up OV on D14.


----------



## Robertsgirl

dimplesmagee said:


> Robertsgirl- I had a huge temp drop the other day....the next day it went up, so I know I ovulated. What happened with your temps. this AM? I ended up OV on D14.

My temps are still low...I got a very positive OPK today, the last 2 days I have been having nausea...I hope this is it, everything else seems right my cervix is very high and soft and it feels open, my breasts are very tender I have an increase in sex drive..my fluid is watery everything feels just right..I'm excited I feel like I have an idea now..I'm on CD 22 ..How are you doing????


----------

